# Trastorn alimentós



## TraductoraPobleSec

Companys,

l'altre dia, mentre esperava el metro, em vaig quedar tota abstreta mirant les pantalletes aquelles que hi ha a les andanes amb el "CanalMetro" (se'n diu així, oi?) i vaig quedar-me paradíssima en llegir (sabeu que hi posen subtítols) *trastorns alimentosos*. Jo sempre n'havia dit *trastorns alimentaris*, d'això (anorèxia, bulímia, etc.) De fet, us he de confessar que em vaig quedar esgarrifada perquè em pensava que això d'_alimentosos_ s'ho havien inventat... Però ara veig que sí que existeix... Cap comentari? Què us sona a vosaltres?

Avui no pregunto pel maleït Apartheid! Que bé, oi? 

alimentós (segons la definició, entenc que és un adjectiu per al menjar, no pas per a qualificar un trastorn...)


----------



## Xerinola

Hola TPS,
Estic totalment d'acord amb tu. Crec que és alimentari, trastorn alimentari. Jo diria que és un error. A més, segons el que diu el GDLC trastorn alimentós no podria ser, a menys clar, que un trastorn alimenti..., no?

alimentós -osa: _adj_ Dit del menjar que nodreix o alimenta. _La carn és molt alimentosa._
alimentari-ària: _adj _Relatiu o pertanyent als aliments

Salutacions,
X:




​


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu:

Ací no et puc ajudar, però simplement comentar que no seria estrany que es hagueren equivocat, el CanalMetro no és precisament un exemple de correcció "linguística" (no he trobat com es dui en català), al menys en castellà.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## soupdragon78

He fet un "Google-Fight"  i em torna *48 *resultats per *trastorns* *alimentosos *i *31,400 *resultats per* trastorns alimentaris.


*TPS-1, CanalMetro-0


----------



## Xerinola

Antpax said:


> Hola Tradu:
> 
> Ací no et puc ajudar, però simplement comentar que no seria estrany que es hagueren equivocat, el CanalMetro no és precisament un exemple de correcció "linguística" (no he trobat com es dui en català), al menys en castellà.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Sí, jo també més d'una vegada he vist alguna falteta (o faltassa) en aquestes pantalles.
ANT: OLÉEEEE el teu català!

Fins aviat,
X:


----------



## Dixie!

Això és una errada com una casa de pagès!!!!


----------



## Antpax

Xerinola said:


> Sí, jo també més d'una vegada he vist alguna falteta (o faltassa) en aquestes pantalles.
> ANT: OLÉEEEE el teu català!
> 
> Fins aviat,
> X:


 
Gràcies Xeri,

Tinc bons mestres, vosaltres .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies a tots. Jo ja ho trobava molt sospitós, però us volia "sondejar", perquè mai no se sap!


----------

